# Student of the week!



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I just received an email from my trainer that Casey is the student of the week in her class! :yahoo:

Students of the Week
(we're on the 3rd paragraph) 

I'm sooo proud of her. She's such a smart little girl that she's doing amazingly well on training. She also 'wowed' everyone last Friday. We were learning the command 'come' and while all the other puppies were running at full speed when called...Casey was trotting with her head held high in a straight line, taking her time like she has no care in the world. The lady next to me said "Wow, how did you teach her to do that?" I said "No clue, I didn't teach her to walk like that. Must be in the genes." :biggrin: Even my trainer was impressed because she was so behaved and focused. 

Next week will be the first time they will have some puppy play time. I'm both excited to see how she'll do but at the same time, I'm anxious because most the puppies in the class are big puppies. There's only one other small puppy in the class and he's the most adorable but high-strung little guy I've ever seen. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Way to go awesome Casey :chili: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Definite bragging rights. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep up the good work.:chili:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

How awesome!! Go Casey Go!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats to Casey! I was imagining it in my head as I was reading, and I bet she looked super cute! Walking like a true princess . 
My Cici is just unpredictable when it comes to walking when I tell her to come; she will either bolt towards me, wall taking her time, or just sit and stare at me for a long time! Haha


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:good post - perfect *Way to go Casey!!!* :good post - perfect


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

yAY!!! Casey, what a smart pup you are!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome job Casey...your mom must be so proud!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, aunties! :wub: Mommy is definitely proud of her little girl. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kaiser said:


> Thanks, aunties! :wub: Mommy is definitely proud of her little girl. :chili:


You need one of this Bumper Stickers that say"My Maltese is Student of the week!!"


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:dothewave: awesome job, Naz and Casey!!!!


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing a great job with her. Congrats. Be careful during that play time and don't let those bigger puppies scare her. They could make her fearful of big dogs for life if they are too rough.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this post. :huh: :blush:

YAY Casey!!!:cheer: What a smart girl!! And an adorable girl! :wub: Glad to hear training is going well! :thumbsup:


----------

